# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Đố vui!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## phuonganh2012

1. Có một trò chơi mà người thắng cuộc không phải người chạy lên trước mà là người chạy giật lùi xa nhất. Thử đoán xem, đó là trò chơi gì? 
2. Có một đòn gánh để buộc trên một hòn đá (có tác dụng đơn giản tương tự cân rô-béc-van). Bên phải đòn gánh, để một quả dưa nặng 2kg. Bên trái đòn gánh, để một tảng băng (nước đá) cũng nặng 2 kg. Để đòn gánh thăng bằng. Hỏi sau 30' nữa, đòn gánh sẽ nghiêng về bên nào?

----------


## xuxulinh0993

Mọi người giải đi nào! :a::a::a::a::a:

----------


## gamevui5k

*pó tay*

cái trò quái quá mình chưa chơi nên hong biết nữa

----------


## lamgiaseo

Có ai bít hok trả lời thử xem?:a:

----------


## MuRom92

Câu1: guess! đi xe đạp chậm(Chắc ko đsung).hihi
Câu2: Mình nghĩ là nghiêng về bên tảng băng!

----------


## hungsanphuongdong

Cả hai câu đều sai cả. 
Có ai bít hok trả lời thử đi.

----------


## blogsieutoc

Trả lời luôn đi bạn ơi???:emlaugh:

----------


## thuhongnt

Tham gia cho vui nha![IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])
Câu 1 mình nghĩ là trò chơi chạy giật lùi, ai chạy xa nhất người đó thắng!:whistling:
Câu 2 theo mình thì sau 30' đòn gánh chẳng nghiêng về bên nào cả vì bạn cột nó vào cục đá rùi!:shifty:

----------


## hoanggiang212

*Câu 1: Trò kéo co*
* Câu 2: Phụ thuộc vào giá đỡ. 
+ Giá đỡ ko chứa đủ thể tích nước đá -> Đá tan chảy -> Cân lệch về quả dưa, lúc này tùy thuộc vào quả dưa có rơi ra khỏi đòn gánh ko sẽ biết kết quả.
+ Giá đỡ chưa đủ thể tích nước đá -> Đá tan chảy -> không khí ẩm xung quanh ngưng tụ rơi xuống (?)... (nhưng quan trọng phải giỏi Vật Lý thì sẽ biết được kết quả, mà mình thi đại học lâu lắm rồi :lick[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]*

----------

